# Wristies for holiday presents



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

I figured out what to give for holiday presents this year. I got a catalog from Plow & Hearth and oogled over all their stuff, knowing that I can't afford anything. I noticed that they sell "Wristies" for $14.95 & 17.95 and I thought "Gee, I can make those for less." 

http://www.plowhearth.com/product.a...l&search_value=wristies&cur_index=&pcode=7176

Seems simple enough to do and I can think of several of my goat friends that would probably appreciate a pair at chore time. So, I'm off to the fabric store to pick up some fleece.


----------



## rean (Nov 18, 2008)

Cute!!! They look easy to make, and with all the different fleece patterns available, it would be fun to choose to match the recipients personality.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Do yo think they're lined with fleece also, lined with a soft silky lining fabric, or just hemmed?


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

Looks like these might be serged around the fingers but since I don't have a serger I was thinking of using some narrow elastic.


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

Hey! What a great gift! And I have a pattern for making various hats, from fleece. Could make a matching set. Love this idea.


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

Since they are serged around the fingers, you could use a zig zag stitch. I think the elastic may become constricting on larger fingers.
DC


----------

